# Kuckuckslippfisch



## Frank (29. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe vom letzten Norge- Urlaub noch zwei schöne große bunte Kuckuckslippfische mitgebracht.
Weiß jemand wie man die zubereitet, oder sollte man die lieber nicht essen?


----------



## noose (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuckslippfisch*

Wie Barsch braten...usw siehe Barschrezepte#h


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Kuckuckslippfisch*



> Weiß jemand wie man die zubereitet, oder sollte man die lieber nicht essen?



ein kulinarischer Hochgenuss sind sie nicht gerade.... ich habe sie in Form eines Auflaufes schon gegessen.. war schon OK  Aber gezielt mit nach Hause nehmen würd ich mir keine


----------



## karpfenbrausi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kuckuckslippfisch*

Hi, 

warum nimmst Du Fische mit, von denen Du nicht weißt, ob sie überhaupt genießbar sind? 

Was das kulinarische Erlebnis angeht, kann ich Franz_16 zustimmen.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------

